# Four Word Story 2.0



## spectredroid

Well, last thread got spammed up, so hopefully this one won't. 

One again, I'll start:

Spam really sucks because

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

you never know what


----------



## MattIrsay

you're gonna get. Those


----------



## spectredroid

spammers really should go

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

cut their wrists with


----------



## MattIrsay

rusty barbed wire and

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

and pour salt and

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Sandman007

And squeeze lemon juice

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

In their eyes because

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

they used an ipad

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

to attempt watching a

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

flash video. It did


----------



## spectredroid

provide a laugh for


----------



## spectredroid

those with real tablets


----------



## mightybrick

that run Android 4.0.


----------



## Sandman007

Because they're real men

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

not iSheeps. Real men


----------



## Hellboy

Who bbq isheeps for

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

breakfast, lunch, and dinner


----------



## Hellboy

But nobody liked the taste

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

due to the bitter


----------



## Sandman007

Personality that they have.


----------



## Hellboy

They have already infected

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

many mentally ill people


----------



## spectredroid

with the irrational belief

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

that if an iPhone


----------



## Hellboy

Is Jesus then bill

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Bellamy is a good

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

representation of thoughtful comedy

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

and the iPad is

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

not available for purchase


----------



## Sandman007

Due to the fact

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

that it was sold


----------



## spectredroid

to a zombie named

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Sandman007

Hiro the gutless. Unfortunately

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Hiro wanted brains, but

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

did not live in


----------



## spectredroid

a city with 4G


----------



## spectredroid

, or running water except

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

the apple store employed

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

an odd looking dog

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

with only three legs


----------



## h2on0

, whose name, happened to


----------



## spectredroid

be Balzac, the French.
( I ninja'd jelly, but this was his post. Better than mine. I bow to the master namer of dogs.








)

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

grrr... just got ninja'd!

He was a very


----------



## spectredroid

fast despite his three

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

half inch long legs


----------



## spectredroid

and his pot belly

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

which he got by

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## h2on0

drinking copious amounts of


----------



## spectredroid

frappucinos mixed with Jose

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Sandman007

Balzac the dog wanted

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

to find his lost

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

love, whose name is

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

edited triple post girl. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Well, due to his

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

loneliness and severe alcoholism

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## MattIrsay

He jumped into a

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Cold pot of boiling

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

liquid nitrogen, which really


----------



## blaineevans

didn't hurt that bad


----------



## spectredroid

because all the feeling


----------



## spectredroid

had left his three

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

half inch long legs


----------



## spectredroid

plus the night before

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## MattIrsay

He took a dose

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

of oxycontin mixed with

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

lortab, viagra, levitra, and

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

booberry with soy milk

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

The effects of the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

zombie apocalypse were starting


----------



## jellybellys

To kick in because

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

the zombie'ism was spreading


----------



## spectredroid

like Rick James at

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

a nightclub filled with

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hellboy

rejects from the 80's


----------



## spectredroid

and cocaine straight from

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## mightybrick

Lindsay Lohan's black handbag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Lindsay always has the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

very best of the


----------



## spectredroid

heroin brought in by


----------



## Hellboy

The bandit and snowman

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, who had been partners

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hellboy

Since they were kids

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

back in their home

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Sandman007

Land where they like

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

(d) to run naked through

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

the plentiful poppy fields

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Until they threw up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

due to eating too

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Too much Popeye's chicken

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

combos, but red beans

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

and rice are impossible


----------



## spectredroid

to say no to.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

KFC's pot pie however

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

, because it is made

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hellboy

With love and happy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

people who wandered into

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

the back alley butcher


----------



## Hellboy

For discounted meat for

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

their family reunion which

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

had been taking place

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

since the beginning of


----------



## spectredroid

the episode of good

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

times where that guy


----------



## spectredroid

and his friends went

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

to get ICSourcery V3!

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

At the Doobie Brothers

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

concert, along with a

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

bag of freshly grown

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

human babies from the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## irrelephant

AOKP rainbow unicorn island


----------



## spectredroid

a place filled with

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## irrelephant

Butter, bacon, and gummybears!


----------



## blaineevans

I fucking love gummybears

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irrelephant

on Father's Day! I

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## mightybrick

got a six pound


----------



## spectredroid

statue made entirely of

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Salt glued together one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

granule at a time.


----------



## blaineevans

spectredroid said:


> granule at a time.


It's a time consuming

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

process, but worth it


----------



## blaineevans

because salt is awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Salt is the reason

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Jotokun

for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## blaineevans

There's zombies in Florida

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, sadly not the worst

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Jotokun

, that would be Cupertino.


----------



## spectredroid

The zombies began to


----------



## spectredroid

play minecraft, which was

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Interesting when the creepers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

began to break dance

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

on top of a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

pulsating nuclear waste filled

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Mailbox next to the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jotokun

outhouse with the huge


----------



## spectredroid

mastodon like sallow succubus


----------



## oneops

Then a police officer


----------



## headcheese

Was so full of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

radio isotopes that she


----------



## Jotokun

decided to eat a


----------



## spectredroid

lcd laced Krispy Kreme


----------



## blaineevans

topped with bath salts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, so the next thing

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## sk8

Is to install gentoo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, and upon completion of


----------



## spectredroid

the ultimate killing robot

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## sk8

He forces the world

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8

Destroy all apple's iDevices

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

which finally established total

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

proof of the rotten

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

apple effect, rendering victims

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## svfd757

Without a good option

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus by way of Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

for button up shirts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, and keeping them from


----------



## blaineevans

doing some illegal activities

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

all the way to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Tijuana. After the donkey

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

did laps around the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

kiddie pool filled with

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

M&M's, Skittles, Reese's Pieces,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Zero Bars, Wonka Bars

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

and a cantaloupe hollowed

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

out to look like

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

The inside of Obama's

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

limo, which resembles a


----------



## blaineevans

smoked halibut covered in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jotokun

lava lamps and protractors.


----------



## blaineevans

Meanwhile down in Mexico

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

from the bushes emerges

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

a Nazi German officer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

with a red face

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

, who seemed determined to

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## sergej931

make some people happy


----------



## spectredroid

by procuring ancient artifacts

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

made of thousands of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

big ugly & uncovered tits


----------



## blaineevans

covered in Dijon mustard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

but not Frank's Red

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

hot, cause there is


----------



## blaineevans

way more important uses

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

for it, like coating


----------



## blaineevans

the fuselage of airplanes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

I love hot wings. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

, I love hog wings


----------



## spectredroid

but the one thing

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Jotokun

is, I love hot


----------



## jova33

Men. That's why I

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

originally joined this forum

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

thinking it was a

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jova33

Sexy man beast forum,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

which technically it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Until you goto xda

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, buy some Viagra, and

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

eat some peppered chicken.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

As we all know


----------



## blaineevans

the best way to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

find sexy men beasts


----------



## jova33

They love the smell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

is by using improper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

coding, which always leads


----------



## blaineevans

unnecessary forum posts from

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

unsexy men beasts who

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jova33

Don't have the moves

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

like Jagger, or even


----------



## blaineevans

the mooOOOoooves like jagger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, sadly just age like

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Jagger plus one million

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

south African gorillas named

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

click click bloody click


----------



## spectredroid

pancakes! The gorillas then


----------



## blaineevans

made some blueberry pancakes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeeRom

because the blue waffles


----------



## spectredroid

were actually mutated giraffes

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

bred with field mice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

they were field miraffes

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

. They could fit in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the back pocket of

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

a mad Russian scientist

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

engineering magic ovens powered

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

a 40 watt bulb

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

wrapped in thermal tape

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

to protect the space

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

chimps from certain death.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

We all want space

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

jam to be re-premiered

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

since the cast is

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

pretty awesome, especially the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

part when bugs bunny


----------



## blaineevans

has a special delivery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

from the Jersey shore


----------



## blaineevans

containing tanning lotion and

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## execute.method

Android 4.2 keylime pie

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## execute.method

Resurrecting mad bassheads from

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## spectredroid

the nether world of

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## masterchung7

Steve Jobs and his

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

bug eyed minions carrying

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

40 pound bass they

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

gave birth to when

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## execute.method

the speakers blew. Wait

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## spectredroid

until the mother of

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Thrakmore, the hybrid human


----------



## blaineevans

residing from the great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

primordial barrier reef located

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

in the great lakes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

just outside of the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

place where that one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

fat kid from stand

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

by me mutated into


----------



## faptastics

spoiled goat milk, yo.


----------



## blaineevans

Then, out of no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

where, a fifty foot

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

wide Australian woman named

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Jumbotron Gooday slapped her


----------



## dickenam

so then I farted


----------



## blaineevans

. Many people don't know


----------



## blaineevans

What a "so then


----------



## blaineevans

I farted" is, but


----------



## blaineevans

in Australia this is


----------



## blaineevans

a slang term used


----------



## blaineevans

to describe someones collar


----------



## blaineevans

bone. Interestingly enough, this


----------



## spectredroid

epithet is also used

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

to describe large marsupials

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

especially if they are

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

indigenous to the birthplace

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

of the Shezlichtians, a

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

race of half lizard

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

, half seagull super animals


----------



## spectredroid

that have an artificial

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Mexican nationality. Also, we

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

often use them to

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

mass produce billions of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

toys shaped like Lindsay


----------



## blaineevans

Coolidge from American Dad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

These creatures resemble Roger

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

Rabbit, mixed with Usher

(I really have no idea what we're talking about it anymore. I got lost on the story 3 pages back, so at this point it's just random nonsense.)


----------



## spectredroid

. Rosher Ubbit was his


----------



## spectredroid

name, shooting craps was

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

his game, which he


----------



## spectredroid

did in his spare


----------



## blaineevans

hussled in tremendous fashion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faptastics

La fin. The end.


----------



## blaineevans

This is not the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faptastics

...Wait. It really is.


----------



## spectredroid

Claimed Rosher, yelling wildly

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

in his nonsensical native

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

tongue, which sounded like


----------



## spectredroid

a combination of drunkenness

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

and self induced insomnia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

which makes what he

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

was smoking seem like

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irrelephant

Rainbow rabbit pebbly poop!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

In other news, the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Dow Jones fell because

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

i listen to skrillex


----------



## faptastics

while beating a dead


----------



## faptastics

horse and not ending


----------



## faptastics

this story long ago.


----------



## faptastics

The end. that's it.


----------



## spectredroid

Were the words to

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

A song by the

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

group named The Trolls.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

They used many small

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

words, and no one

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

liked them, like Justin

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Bieber without the help

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

of actual music producers.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

"The end. That's it."

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Was apparently the only

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

contribution to "music" they

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

were capable of fortunately.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Meanwhile, Skrillex rocked because

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

he throws as many progressive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

beats as Rosher throws

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

elbows while playing basketball

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

with the cast of

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

the big bang theory.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Bazinga! Yelled Sheldon as


----------



## blaineevans

Penny FINALLY stripped her

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

bathroom floor of the


----------



## blaineevans

clothes that had been

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

strewn about shamelessly post

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Kung fu battling with

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

the cast of that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

horrible movie with the


----------



## spectredroid

cheesy special effects and


----------



## blaineevans

overly drawn out plot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

points with no real

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

value, but with nudity

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

as the main basis

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

for the dialogue used


----------



## spectredroid

between the captain of

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

the Starship Enterprise and

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the Captain Adama of

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

that really bad show

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

based on the Mormon

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

cowboys that have no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

souls because they are


----------



## blaineevans

redheads who believe that


----------



## jellybellys

gingers have souls, even


----------



## blaineevans

though they are made

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

out of a few


----------



## execute.method

Freckles. What was that

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## jellybellys

all about with the


----------



## blaineevans

racist remarks pertaining to


----------



## execute.method

"white" women and their

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## jellybellys

explosive and very disturbing


----------



## spectredroid

diarrhea onset by nagging

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

and depression for the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

dominant (aka male) member


----------



## blaineevans

that makes all the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

things in the household


----------



## spectredroid

work better by drinking

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

tons of Gatorade that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

has lots and lots


----------



## blaineevans

chemicals, similar to cigarettes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

which causes cancer and

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

specifically ovarian cancer to


----------



## jellybellys

The male member of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

the tribe that we


----------



## spectredroid

affectionately refer to as

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

the "no feet" tribe.


----------



## spectredroid

The Gingers, and their

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## blaineevans

freckles and pale white

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

faces and reasoning with

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

all the different kinds


----------



## blaineevans

Leprechauns found in the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

different seven wonders of


----------



## blaineevans

Southwest Washington. An isolated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

wasteland populated mostly by

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## mightybrick

iSheep, and other people


----------



## jellybellys

sportoes, motorheads, geeks, sluts,

edit: ninja'd. nvm


----------



## blaineevans

that worship the wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

kinds of devices and


----------



## blaineevans

Steve Jobs' ball sack

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

got removed due to


----------



## spectredroid

being devoid of soldiers

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

, but rather filled with


----------



## spectredroid

the hopes and dreams


----------



## blaineevans

of millions of start

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

-led isheep having been

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

transformed into a new


----------



## spectredroid

species equipped with four

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys

different kinds of mutations:


----------



## blaineevans

The first being a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

removal of the important


----------



## spectredroid

functions of the upper

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Intestines. Followed by extreme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

brain function removal that


----------



## blaineevans

left the patient in a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

state of extreme confusion.


----------



## blaineevans

Meanwhile, in a land


----------



## jellybellys

where the mutations are


----------



## blaineevans

far, far, away. A

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

a tiny humanoid dog

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

sat upon a rooftop

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

that could not loose


----------



## mightybrick

-n his bowels quickly enough


----------



## spectredroid

to prevent the onslaught

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Beanie babies taking back

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

to the very different


----------



## Hellboy

Side of make-believe

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

. A side that doesn't

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

allow for any oxycontin

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

To be very powerfully

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

administered. This is due

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

to the many bugs


----------



## sk8

While installing arch Linux,

sent via the speed of light


----------



## jellybellys

that never existed if


----------



## blaineevans

Microsoft Windows had never

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

taken over the world


----------



## jellybellys

with its dysfunctional piece


----------



## blaineevans

of awesome memory management.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Part of the problem


----------



## blaineevans

with today's youth is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

that they play too


----------



## blaineevans

much of Angry Birds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

and other crappy video


----------



## blaineevans

games that somehow become

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

the top apps in


----------



## dennis96411

the Google Play Store.


----------



## blaineevans

Also, I would like


----------



## dennis96411

some muffins and cupcakes


----------



## jellybellys

with many different kinds


----------



## jellybellys

of sprinkles on top.


----------



## spectredroid

The sprinkles are made

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

From unicorn droppings collected

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

by doing too much


----------



## blaineevans

yoga, and eating too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

much of the very


----------



## blaineevans

delicious crab cakes prepared

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

by the one and


----------



## dennis96411

only chef Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## jellybellys

There once was a


----------



## jellybellys

man named rufio from


----------



## jellybellys

the Hook. Everyone in


----------



## dennis96411

his apartment were idiots.


----------



## jellybellys

In never never land,


----------



## spectredroid

he realized he was


----------



## dennis96411

an ultra queer [email protected],


----------



## spectredroid

conflicted about his own


----------



## jellybellys

ski suit he wore


----------



## dennis96411

at the Queer Con


----------



## Hellboy

About Dennis coming out

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

of your mom's apartment


----------



## blaineevans

and sharing his feelings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Of man love that

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

he just couldn't avoid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

And he let everyone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

believe he was a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

flying gay monkey that


----------



## Hellboy

works for nuggets from

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

McDonalds and other fast


----------



## Hellboy

Puke in the bucket

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

from the meaning of


----------



## jellybellys

life, the monty python


----------



## dennis96411

jumped off the cliff


----------



## spectredroid

after farting in your

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

IPad receptacle socket face.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

This action was deserved


----------



## dennis96411

because Dennis's awesomeness pwned


----------



## Hellboy

But he can't count.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

He bought a taco


----------



## jdgarcia12

Salad at the pink

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Man Hole Lounge on

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muchomaas

Shakedown Street. His waitress


----------



## dennis96411

brought a sandwich instead


----------



## spectredroid

of the flounder fillet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

so he killed himself.


----------



## spectredroid

Sadly, his funeral was

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

Interrupted by a parade


----------



## jdgarcia12

float that fell on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

a clown dressed as

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

the famous Jerry Sandusky.


----------



## muchomaas

The crowd roared. Meanwhile


----------



## jellybellys

in a galaxy far


----------



## jdgarcia12

Far away, Luke Skywalker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

died of malaria. Once


----------



## dennis96411

there was a RootzWiki'er


----------



## muchomaas

from Spain... whose thumbs


----------



## Hellboy

were made from legos

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, and his brain was

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Too small to think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

of any good innovations

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

so he made the


----------



## Hellboy

Apple company to steal

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

genius ideas that google


----------



## Hellboy

Shares with everyone to

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

start a patent trolling


----------



## jellybellys

. The world blew up.


----------



## jdgarcia12

In its place a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

massive ball of bologna


----------



## jellybellys

was used, but it


----------



## muchomaas

fell victim to a


----------



## blaineevans

giant dog thinking it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

was it's explosive toy.


----------



## blaineevans

Little did he know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

it actually was explosive,


----------



## blaineevans

and it exploded all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

over the giant dog's


----------



## blaineevans

area of explosions. This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

led the universe to


----------



## jellybellys

blowing up also. Then


----------



## blaineevans

there was no universe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Nobody really cared because

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Verizon took away their

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

unlimited data anyways. Verizon


----------



## fubaracing7374

needs to bring unlimited

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jellybellys

data back or gtfo.


----------



## blaineevans

Unfortunately, this won't happen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

ever in a billion


----------



## blaineevans

seconds. So let's all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billymaloney3

band together and riot


----------



## jellybellys

against Verizon... and Apple


----------



## jellybellys

too just for the


----------



## jellybellys

heck of it. My


----------



## jdgarcia12

Reinforcements will congregate at

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

A different universe. We

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Must find this universe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

So we can conquer it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

before assembling. I heard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Verizon was the real


----------



## spectredroid

reason for the downfall

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

of the communist uprising.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

That happened in Antarctica

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

, where penguins flourish in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

icy cold liquids of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

kool aid. Eating the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Vhs box set, Seinfeld.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

But has a beta

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

version of diablo 4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

The humans moved to


----------



## blaineevans

South Africa, where they

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

collected sand to make

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

castles shaped like giant

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

planets that resembled the


----------



## spectredroid

the bicuspids of the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

previous universe. One day


----------



## spectredroid

the offspring of Moltar

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muchomaas

penguin that ate Seinfeld's


----------



## jellybellys

Edit: ninja'd.

orange juicy insides of


----------



## spectredroid

his body odor laden

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

didn't know where this


----------



## jellybellys

universe was going to


----------



## spectredroid

end up since we


----------



## blaineevans

aren't magicians with crazy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

jacking off skills or


----------



## blaineevans

Mexican sun gods who

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

can't stop eating their


----------



## spectredroid

children with a side

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

of twice baked potatoes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dennis96411

and tasty refried beans.

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## jellybellys

These mexican sun gods


----------



## spectredroid

who resemble a combination


----------



## jdgarcia12

Between Mel Gibson and

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

and the Beaver from

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the movie the Beaver


----------



## jellybellys

decided to then depart


----------



## blaineevans

and head to the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

new galaxy, the Way


----------



## blaineevans

of milk, was it's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

name. In this galaxy


----------



## spectredroid

milk flows through veins


----------



## jellybellys

that also carry the


----------



## blaineevans

children to school, but


----------



## jellybellys

all the children died


----------



## blaineevans

because they drowned in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

the deep dark well.


----------



## dennis96411

By clicking on 'I


----------



## jellybellys

don't give a shit


----------



## Hellboy

They actually took one

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

look at the ipoop

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Long enough and you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

will become a zombie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

that eats the hairs


----------



## spectredroid

from the back of


----------



## jellybellys

many different creechers that


----------



## blaineevans

grow in the lagoon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

and eat cats from


----------



## spectredroid

the Feline Planet Pussinia.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

This "Planet" located in


----------



## spectredroid

the bowels of the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

beautiful Oklahoma, is also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

part of the second


----------



## jdgarcia12

Star wars movie with

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Yoda and the force

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

,a new app that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

measures your metachlorian levels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

is available for purchase


----------



## blaineevans

is what you would

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

think that it is,


----------



## spectredroid

but in reality it


----------



## jellybellys

was nothing but a


----------



## blaineevans

oversized Hershey bar with

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

cookie chuncks coming out


----------



## blaineevans

. This delightful delicacy is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

being excreted out of


----------



## blaineevans

beatles indigenous to the

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

butthole in the land


----------



## blaineevans

before time three horn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

duck toes with pink


----------



## blaineevans

flowers tattooed on it's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

genitalia and other private


----------



## blaineevans

areas such as behind

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

its third swollen testicle

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

. This story sucks, lets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

close this thread now.

</story>

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31286-four-word-story-21/


----------



## spectredroid

Thread hijacking is not

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

cool and quite disappointing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

So, I'm out of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the four word story

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

game, which is a

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

bummer, but oh well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

In other news Taboo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Is an acronym for

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## muchomaas

take a bite of


----------



## spectredroid

Osprey. Because of all

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

birds of prey those

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Can fish the best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Thus, they taste like

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Gingerbread ice cream sandwich

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

topped with Jelly Bean

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

juice and shavings of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

of eclair frosting straight

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

from an alien lost

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

in the far flung

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

galaxy know as FarFlung.


----------



## spectredroid

The Farflungians are a


----------



## jdgarcia12

Interesting species with lots

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## faptastics

of spacedicks floating about


----------



## spectredroid

in the crabs nebula

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

of the new story,


----------



## spectredroid

the thirteenth of the


----------



## jellybellys

four word stories, this


----------



## spectredroid

year, marking for Farflungians

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

a glorious day indeed!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faptastics

and sadly, the end.


----------



## spectredroid

Was a popular song

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Even to most Farflungians,

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faptastics

knob gobbling was acceptable.


----------



## spectredroid

Was the inappropriate lyrics

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

of the small minded,

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

shortsighted, homophobic band known

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

as the Trolls, whose

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

lead singer's attack rhetoric

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

was purely ironic since

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

he himself was a

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

closeted homosexual, hiding who

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

he really is behind

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

abusive and hateful speech

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

that while colorful also

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

exposed the Jungian archetype

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

that best delineated the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Trolls' leader with accuracy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

The best food on

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Farflung is wings of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the yardbirdian lizard, which


----------



## spectredroid

when adding Frank's Redhot


----------



## muchomaas

poker, creates an horsd'oeuvre


----------



## spectredroid

that would impress even

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muchomaas

miserable, whining, self-entitled crackflashers.


----------



## spectredroid

Crackflashers interestingly make up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

thirty percent of the


----------



## spectredroid

population on Farflung, where


----------



## spectredroid

Apple is not allowed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

due to patent infringement


----------



## spectredroid

they committed copying artificial


----------



## quickdraw86

Green robots eating apples

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## faptastics

The end. Now it's


----------



## faptastics

time for everyone to


----------



## faptastics

get a fucking life.


----------



## faptastics

go outside and smell


----------



## faptastics

the petunias and shit.


----------



## faptastics

By shit, i mean


----------



## faptastics

actual animal poop. so...


----------



## faptastics

yeah. this is the


----------



## faptastics

end of the thread.


----------



## faptastics

It's been fun, yo!


----------



## jellybellys

</story> ...again


----------



## spectredroid

An attack from alien


----------



## jellybellys

no


----------



## spectredroid

I thought I would take this opportunity to break form myself, since many who have posted here seem not care about the rules of the forum, or care about this little thread and the rules that I started it with. First, this is not an attack against any single person. jellybellys started another four word story thread and obviously wants everyone to post on it. So, my recommendation is do that. Post on his. It is what he wants, and since I believe this may be last post on this site period, I don't care. Hijacking a thread is not cool. That is all I will say about it. As for others who don't like the concept of this thread, I have some advice, and that is follow your own advice. You recommend to go out and smell flowers and other things which you use expletives to describe. You should do the same. Anyone who is posting on a forum about how posting on a forum is a waste of time is a living example of irony at minimum. I consider now why I have donated to this forum. I am a supporting member because I, like many, were looking for a community, which many of us agree other sites like xda may have started that way, but ended up becoming a trove of trolls and angry sheep who suffer from infantilism and low vocabularies. Now, I see that I have supported the same as other sites. It reminds me of Animal Farm. Did you read Animal Farm? Do you remember the end? Upon inspection of the house, no difference could be distinguished from the pigs, and the humans. So, I leave this post as an experiment. I fully expect people to react harshly, writing words filled with improper grammar and euphemisms mistaken for power. Maybe not. Pigs, humans. Which are we? Are we different than the other sites? Is this really a great community of androidites, of a playground filled with children suffering from entitlement? We shall see. If you post, I would recommend doing it four words at a time. It is the rules of the thread. Enjoy.


----------



## jellybellys

spectredroid said:


> I thought I would take this opportunity to break form myself, since many who have posted here seem not care about the rules of the forum, or care about this little thread and the rules that I started it with. First, this is not an attack against any single person. jellybellys started another four word story thread and obviously wants everyone to post on it. So, my recommendation is do that. Post on his. It is what he wants, and since I believe this may be last post on this site period, I don't care. Hijacking a thread is not cool. That is all I will say about it. As for others who don't like the concept of this thread, I have some advice, and that is follow your own advice. You recommend to go out and smell flowers and other things which you use expletives to describe. You should do the same. Anyone who is posting on a forum about how posting on a forum is a waste of time is a living example of irony at minimum. I consider now why I have donated to this forum. I am a supporting member because I, like many, were looking for a community, which many of us agree other sites like xda may have started that way, but ended up becoming a trove of trolls and angry sheep who suffer from infantilism and low vocabularies. Now, I see that I have supported the same as other sites. It reminds me of Animal Farm. Did you read Animal Farm? Do you remember the end? Upon inspection of the house, no difference could be distinguished from the pigs, and the humans. So, I leave this post as an experiment. I fully expect people to react harshly, writing words filled with improper grammar and euphemisms mistaken for power. Maybe not. Pigs, humans. Which are we? Are we different than the other sites? Is this really a great community of androidites, of a playground filled with children suffering from entitlement? We shall see. If you post, I would recommend doing it four words at a time. It is the rules of the thread. Enjoy.


Chill out bro. I didn't mean to cause any harm, nor did I know you took this that seriously. I started four word story 2.1 as a joke, as earlier in this story the story was ended. I'm sorry you feel the way that you do about my little joke and didn't mean to cause harm. I hope you stay on RootzWiki. It's a hell of a lot better than xda let me tell you. I did (sorta) read animal farm actually, quite a while ago. So let me start you with four words again:

Books that have been


----------



## spectredroid

I will break form a little more to say I am sorry to jellybellys. I can also be affected by infanitilism, and honestly I didn't get that you were joking. I really didn't mean any harm, I just like this forum and don't want it to end up like xda for instance. So, we're cool. Now, back to form:

banned, though they mean


----------



## spectredroid

so much to those


----------



## BootScoot

that have boring lives


----------



## muchomaas

. Roaming the forums, in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

style while wearing golden

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Finger nail replacements, always

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

stylish according to the

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

National Style Association of


----------



## spectredroid

Zombie Joan Rivers and


----------



## jellybellys

annoying signatures out to


----------



## spectredroid

the out posts in

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

nebula just behind massive


----------



## jellybellys

scams and frauds that


----------



## spectredroid

encourage elderly people to

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

poop on other's doorsteps.


----------



## spectredroid

Since Depends are no

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

good anymore for them


----------



## muchomaas

they use paper bags,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2..too late


----------



## jdgarcia12

Newspaper, and one redcup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

They take all that


----------



## spectredroid

filled to the brim

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

and... they eat it.


----------



## muchomaas

Polident schmolident. Only 100%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

pure cocaine based adhesive

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

will ever touch the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the inside of their

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

ancient lips covered in

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Hot spicy arby's sauce

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

, because it goes well


----------



## jdgarcia12

With a spoon full

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

of chocolate malk and


----------



## spectredroid

Pepto Bismal because they

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## Hellboy

Celebrated ics on thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, yet due to battery

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

life issue, they only


----------



## jellybellys

had a tiny little


----------



## spectredroid

dictionary from which to

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## jellybellys

eat drink sleap and


----------



## spectredroid

redefine the orbit of


----------



## jellybellys

the new universe in


----------



## spectredroid

the Quadrolex, or as

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

any Farflungian would say

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## tsruggles

I eat Zorkangians without

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

A1 sauce or toothpicks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

despite how chewy their

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## jdgarcia12

Which brings me to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

tonight's ultra secret word:


----------



## tsruggles

Continuity. It escapes most

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

brainless grandma's heads and


----------



## jdgarcia12

Is also the official

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

reason people leave their

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

children abandoned at a


----------



## jellybellys

fourteenth story balcony, only


----------



## tsruggles

to find striped weasels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Playing strip poker with

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Cadbury eggs which due


----------



## spectredroid

had mutated into Bruce

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

, who despite his best


----------



## spectredroid

, lost it when two


----------



## spectredroid

male prostitute and a


----------



## spectredroid

Bend Indiana pulled out


----------



## spectredroid

Labeled "Def Con Five"

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## tsruggles

which induced projectile vomiting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

fortunately the Mermaids brought

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

helpful for vomit and

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

alien attack, which on

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Mermaids were from the

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

three things from human

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## tsruggles

kind. Wine, water & surfboards.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsruggles

Cumbiscuit said:


> The end.


 The intelligence demonstrated by your user name and the decision to spend your first post by being a douche, congratulations. You are officially an idiot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

, a server from Red

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

Lobster thought, "cheddar biscuits


----------



## tsruggles

while flossing with parched

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

of ground shrimp shells

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

with Elmer's wood glue

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsruggles

Elvis for the amusement

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

park just outside the

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

Martians learn English from

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

a machine that draws


----------



## spectredroid

star sailors on shore

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mgenova

. Their blood alcohol level

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## tsruggles

(Dam refresh) was flammable enough to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

make them spontaneously combust


----------



## tsruggles

. The fire department, sulking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mgenova

, ran out of water

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

gallons of slurm, which

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

despite its green color


----------



## tsruggles

and it's odd name

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

it tastes so good


----------



## tsruggles

with hagus and monkey

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mgenova

And pitchers of grog.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Interestingly, that meal is

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the exact last dinner


----------



## spectredroid

of Gratlar, killer of


----------



## kghayse

many cute little dogs


----------



## spectredroid

, but since dogs taste


----------



## Mgenova

Like Korean food, instead

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

of plain chicken like

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## kghayse

he'd much rather have,


----------



## spectredroid

because, well let's be


----------



## kghayse

honest with one another,


----------



## spectredroid

chicken beats dog, except

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## kghayse

when cooked by Emerill


----------



## spectredroid

, whose specialty is poodle

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

mutants that are half


----------



## jdgarcia12

The size of a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

half size giraffe, making


----------



## kghayse

half pints look tall


----------



## spectredroid

. Gratlar was killing dogs


----------



## BeADroid

. Who had bitten his

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

three time prize winning

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Donkey who was named

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BeADroid

Abnormally large head with

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

three eyes, one which

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

dripped yellow tangy, custard

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

like ooze, which was

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

quite tasty with a

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## kghayse

burger and a bun


----------



## spectredroid

but hold the pickles

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kghayse

and some french fries


----------



## spectredroid

, unless they are covered


----------



## spectredroid

Horsey sauce made from

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

And clothednblack decided to

howdy cnb


----------



## spectredroid

share with his harem


----------



## kghayse

his hopes and dreams


----------



## BeADroid

Of owning a falafel

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## kghayse

factory with migrant workers


----------



## spectredroid

constantly mixing hummus with


----------



## BeADroid

Syncretized chocolate chip sauce

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

chummus, as it were,


----------



## DarthG

Is both sweet and sour,


----------



## spectredroid

and pairs well with


----------



## kghayse

One of his concubines


----------



## BeADroid

And some 20 year

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## kghayse

old scotch made him


----------



## coggy9

Pony would do today

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

, if the pony was

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

juicing, which honestly is

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mgenova

Common to bodybuilding horses

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## kghayse

and milk cows everywhere.


----------



## spectredroid

On the subject of


----------



## spectredroid

juiced ponies, horses, and


----------



## BeADroid

Harem girls which are

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

fifty percent horse, and


----------



## spectredroid

twenty five percent unicorn


----------



## jdgarcia12

Steve jobs. Too soon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Nope. Considering he put









Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

the white on rice

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

, and removed the patents


----------



## jdgarcia12

So a Hong Kong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Knock off of his

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Won the patent war!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

The same day this


----------



## jdgarcia12

Thread went insanely viral

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BeADroid

Due to a slow

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## kghayse

realization of the fact


----------



## spectredroid

that the internet really


----------



## BeADroid

Is not a good

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## jdgarcia12

For temporary uncontrollable reading

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

, a common side effect

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Of too much aspartame

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BMc08GT

BeADroid said:


> Of too much aspartame
> 
> Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


 from wearing ray bands.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kghayse

that don't exactly fit,


----------



## spectredroid

because they are made

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

With ropey black licorice

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Hellboy

With strings of red

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

intertwined to give the

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Glasses that special interspecific

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

feel, that is just


----------



## BeADroid

Oh so tingly in

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

your frontal lobe, thus


----------



## BeADroid

You will learn what

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

it is like to

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

feel numb, but only


----------



## King ACE

to go back to


----------



## BeADroid

The way you were.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

Meanwhile, on planet Onyxnartious

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

The king was ambidextrous

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BeADroid

But only in his

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

middle seven toes on

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## kghayse

His left foot so


----------



## spectredroid

he often walked in


----------



## BeADroid

a rhombus shaped pattern

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

, which allowed him to


----------



## spectredroid

avert the dangerous advances

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Of the spherical shaped

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## jdgarcia12

Golf ball sized turtle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

who had teeth as


----------



## BeADroid

sharp as spectredroid's head.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

These razor sharp teeth


----------



## BeADroid

were green and yellow

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

due to lack of


----------



## BeADroid

proper dental hygiene, which

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

is common among the


----------



## BeADroid

Toe jam eating males!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

The females though are

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kghayse

not quite so bad,


----------



## spectredroid

having attended finishing school


----------



## kghayse

for their unseemly ways


----------



## spectredroid

, preparing them to be


----------



## spectredroid

turtle princesses, or tuncesses

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

With flowing purple hair

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BMc08GT

,Who by day are


----------



## Hellboy

Lady gaga impersonator who

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

fight the crimes committed


----------



## BMc08GT

To those who threaten


----------



## BeADroid

the reefer madness, which

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

never really hurt the


----------



## spectredroid

common folk, but for


----------



## BMc08GT

Hellyboy it actually severely


----------



## spectredroid

affected his aim unfortunately

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

. Which resulted in his

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

being accepted into the


----------



## BMc08GT

Academy of worthlessness for

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BeADroid

the Steve Jobs scholarship.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## THEFILLTER

Which he end up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

using to learn code

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## nimerix

On his windows laptop

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peanut_butter

In the women's restroom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ThunderStick

Using his webcam to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

help him aim his

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

rapier wit to say

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

I am a bad

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Hellboy

Droid that the women

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Can not resist singing

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

about in perfect harmony


----------



## BeADroid

. Thunderbolt and lightning, it

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BeADroid

Is Very very frightening

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

. This is the siren


----------



## BeADroid

that calls the brave

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

sailors, including Captain Hellboy

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## muchomaas

who forgot his earplugs


----------



## spectredroid

leading him to the

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

unwelcome arms of the

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

of the ugly girl

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Who had no personality

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

, but she was rich

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Oh so very rich!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BMc08GT

But money only goes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BeADroid

so far. So he

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

learned to read Klingon

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

. but speaking it was


----------



## nexgeezus

as easy as putting

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## spectredroid

a fifty pound sack

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12

Into a one hundred

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

oz jar of spiced

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

livers, taken from the


----------



## BMc08GT

Very rare species of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Honchos, a cross between


----------



## BeADroid

A great horned owl and

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

a windows 8 tablet

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

.however it was cheaper!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

Which, the actual tablet


----------



## BeADroid

Or his self respect?

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## dennis96411

He chose the tablet

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

Instead of the scroll

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BeADroid

Which was old and

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

made from human skin

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

now that plastic was

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

verboten. He wrote upon

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

the skinblat with a


----------



## BeADroid

Unicorn horn full of

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

ink produced in the


----------



## shiznu

Republic of china and

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## muchomaas

derived from the bile


----------



## spectredroid

children grown in a


----------



## BMc08GT

Remote village off the

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

coast of Crete, which


----------



## BeADroid

looked oddly enough, like

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

the lunch ladies' beard

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## firejackson1

that was long as

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

it was wide making

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Like the grand canyon

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

scale enormity seem minuscule

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

, but still remained inviting


----------



## spectredroid

to fifty foot trolls.

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Or his mother-in-law.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Hellboy

To the last meal

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Of escargot and a

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BeADroid

nice dry white wine.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

While these paired well

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

, the unoaked acidity made

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## peanut_butter

Heavy anal leakage that

Sent from my Cocaine White S3.


----------



## spectredroid

affects the monsters from

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

the Hoth system worse

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Than those from Uranus.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

For obvious reasons, this


----------



## BeADroid

caused problems with their

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

dance recital, especially when


----------



## BeADroid

, the hot chartreuse togos

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

sewn together by uncle


----------



## spectredroid

fester, who smells like


----------



## BeADroid

aunt Irma, if you


----------



## BeADroid

know what i mean?!


----------



## spectredroid

Sadly, their family tree


----------



## muchomaas

looked like a vine


----------



## spectredroid

that had wilted cabbage

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

growing from it, which


----------



## BeADroid

Makes the best borscht!

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

This confused both sides

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## jdgarcia12

Of the 99 luftballons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24

So much that they

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

started kung fu fighting

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Their kicks were fast

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## BeADroid

As lightening, very very

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## shiznu

Much like a ninja

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## spectredroid

On speed, fast and

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

deadly, and concerned with


----------



## BeADroid

His thick graying chest

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

which he colored with


----------



## spectredroid

a mixture of gooseberry

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

And the drippings from

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

the charred heart of


----------



## spectredroid

boar, mixed with zest

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

from a plant grown

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

on Farflung that tastes

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## erc

like fish chowder mixed


----------



## spectredroid

chocolate cookies and tequila

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

. Oh what a night

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## spectredroid

it proved to be


----------



## BeADroid

,as I dreamed of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Electric sheep and androids.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Suddenly, a war broke


----------



## zach.discgolf

And the prisoners went


----------



## BeADroid

Insane in the membrane.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

They were prisoners of


----------



## rootedVette

Azkaban's highest security prison.


----------



## BeADroid

The sock drawer of

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

the most powerful giant


----------



## spectredroid

was filled with tiny


----------



## spectredroid

bones from humans mixed


----------



## BeADroid

Blue butterfly of swish.

Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## spectredroid

This combo created a

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

a lovely hue surrounding


----------



## BeADroid

The blowfish and Marxism

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## spectredroid

, a popular band from

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## jdgarcia12

Canada which doesn't get

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

how Nsync could be

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

so popular since they

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

Bite so hard, that

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## spectredroid

one of the guys


----------



## tristan202

fell and bumped his


----------



## jdgarcia12

Wenis on the sharp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## The Robot Cow

led zeppelin still rules


----------



## spectredroid

Yelled all who loved

Sent from my unlocked S3. Hello Verizon! How's the weather on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

music, which excludes NSync


----------



## BootScoot

. Can I get a


----------



## BootScoot

Grande double mocha latte


----------



## spectredroid

, I need the boost

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

to get through the

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## spectredroid

Star Wars marathon at


----------



## Hellboy

William shatners house tomorrow

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

because, Shatner rocks so


----------



## spectredroid

hard, especially when he

My Note 2 killed your phone.


----------



## spectredroid

recites Rocket Man and

My Note 2 killed your phone.


----------



## BeADroid

Candle in the wind!

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## spectredroid

Without warning an attack

My Note 2 killed your phone.


----------



## BeADroid

Of Charles Dickens clones

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## spectredroid

fell upon them drowning

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## BeADroid

In yellow custard dripping,

Floating through the ether, from my mind to yours?


----------



## jdgarcia12

over a krispy kreme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

store, killing all patrons


----------



## spectredroid

who ordered jelly filled


----------



## shiznu

Donuts, cops were pissed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

The reason the cops

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## shiznu

Fired upon innocent donuts,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

was the donuts were


----------



## jdgarcia12

Mutating into large wet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

sprockets called toad, from

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

a planet called 96

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

, which is inhabited by

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT

96 Mac store employees

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

, not one a real


----------



## spectredroid

genius, unless the curve


----------



## spectredroid

is set by the

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## spectredroid

a group of children

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------

